

It's Time to Rethink the Link - AdrianRossouw
https://medium.com/@justpw/66d32ff0e2e2

======
AdrianRossouw
This essay is a proposal to build a public and open link database that
developers can use to build all kinds of wonderful tools.

here's more on the subject :

[http://wayfinder.is/justin/Its-Time-to-Rethink-the-
Link/540d...](http://wayfinder.is/justin/Its-Time-to-Rethink-the-
Link/540dbaa29d3081110046d9a9/099280)

[https://gist.github.com/justpw/7d75746669f4b33c5011](https://gist.github.com/justpw/7d75746669f4b33c5011)

